# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Ψαχνω διευθυνση απο συκγεκριμενο κατάστημα στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

## NOE

Χρειάζομαι μία βαρικαπ BB204g πήγα στον Μουτσιούλη, στον Γεωργιάδη, στον MAR Electronics και στην Β. Ηρακλείου αλλά δεν την είχε κανείς, είπανε θα την παραγέίλουν να ξαναπεράσω σε μερικες μέρες.Μετά από μερες ξαναπήγα αλλά δεν την είχε κανείς, λένε οτι οι προμηθευτές του δεν την εχουν σε STOCK προς το παρόν.Στον μανιάτη δεν πηγένω γιατί είναι κοροιδία, ότι έχω παρει από αυτόν το πούλούσε 300% πανω στη τιμή!!!

Λοιπον στο θέμα μας τωρα, υπαρχει ένα μαγαζι ηλεκτρονικών στη Θεσσαλονικη, ΑΜΟΙΡΙΔΗΣ λεγεται, παλιά είχε ανοίξει ένα παράρτημ στη Τανταλου στο Βαρδαρι αλλά το έκλησε, Το κεντρικο κατάστημα είναι καπου μεταξύ ΑΝΩ ΤΟΥΜΠΑ-ΤΡΙΑΝΔΡΙΑ αλλά δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, 

μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος την διευθυνση του ΑΜΟΙΡΙΔΗ???

Παρακαλώ διαφωτήστεμε!

Αν γνωρίζετε και άλλα μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικων στη Θεσσαλονίκη παρακαλώ δώστε το φώτα σας

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## leosedf

Απ' ότι ξέρω αυτός ήταν εκει στην ταντάλου κάτω αλλα πρέπει να μετακόμισε.
Αυτός όμως είναι χειρότερος απ τον Μανιάτη, έπεσες σε περίπτωση.
Προκειμένου να σπάς τα νεύρα σου με αυτούς γιατί δεν παίρνεις απο κανένα ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα?

----------


## GEWKWN

Βασικα στις Πληροφοριες του ΟΤΕ πηρες
ΑΜΟΙΡΙΔΗΣ-Ηλεκτρονικα τηλ να
σου δωσουν και μετα με ενα τηλ στο μαγαζι
θα βρεις και την Διευθυνση.
Φιλικα Γιωργος.

----------


## electronic

Νόε καλημέρα.
Τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας με τον Αμοιρίδη είναι 2310 948533. Είναι στην Χαριλάου επί τις Κανάρη. Ποιο συγκεκριμένα ανεβαίνεις  την Μπότσαρη από Εγνατία και στρίβεις δεξιά στην Παπάφη. Στο πρώτο φανάρι που θα βρείς στρίψε δεξιά και στα 50 μέτρα είναι το μαγαζί.
Πρίν πας πάρε και ένα τηλέφωνο να μάθεις αν την έχουν.
Γιώργος.

----------


## NOE

Γιώργο είσαι κατατοπιστηκότατος

Κωνσταντίνε δεν παραγκέλνω από ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα γιατί χρειάζομαι 3 τεμάχια που κοστίζουν συνολικά 2-3Ευρώ, το πολύ πολύ να πάρω και κάποια άλλα ψηλοπράγματα που χρειάζομαι αλλά το συνολικό κόστος δεν θα ξεπερνάει τα 15Ε. Όλλα τα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα που γνωρίζω έχουν ελάχιστο ποσό παραγκελίας.
Μήπως γνωρίζετε κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό καταστημα που να μπορώ να κάνω τέτοιου κόστους παραγκελίες? 

Παιδιά σας ευχαρηστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------

